# JET-001 vs. JET-005 controller - which one for a Beardie setup?



## Macca_75 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi all,

Just starting to shop around for my son's DIY enclosure.

I'm pretty much sold on either of these (unless someone can convince me otherwise). Price between them on ebay is $60 vs. $75 so thats pretty much a moot point.

As far as I can tell the only difference is the 005 Dim's the heat lamp to control the temp, the 001 turns the heat lamp on/off. Are there any other differences?

Any preferences or opinions as to which I can go.

My reasons for choosing this on are

1) I can see at a glance the current temp
2) It has a built-in timer function for the UV lamp
3) It controls the heat lamp
4) I love digital stuff ;-)

I'll be mounting it in the enclosure from the top, facing the front - nice and neat I hope. I really only want a female IEC plug out the back of the enclosure and everything will be run from this. All the wiring will be "inside" a box which is mounted to the top of the enclosure inside (and the controller mounted through the front of this box). 

Hope that makes sense.

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 30, 2013)

Dimming wwill make your globes last longer. The constant expansion/contraction of the globe filament with an on off thermostat causes them to break eventually.


----------



## Macca_75 (Aug 30, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Dimming wwill make your globes last longer. The constant expansion/contraction of the globe filament with an on off thermostat causes them to break eventually.



Thasnk - is a heat pad better/worse than a globe (assuming the heat globe is purely for heating - is it?)


----------



## Snowman (Aug 30, 2013)

Macca_75 said:


> Thasnk - is a heat pad better/worse than a globe (assuming the heat globe is purely for heating - is it?)


Just depends on how you want to set it up. A globe or ceramic heat emitter that screws into a light fitting is the easiest method of heating for beginners I think. 
Cords and heat mats are cheaper to run, but they don't affect the ambient temp much. It's mainly just to create a warm spot for belly heat transfer. 
A stand alone thermometer is a must. An indoor outdoor one you can mount at the cool end and put the probe on the warm spot to see both cool and warm temps at a glance. $13 at bunnings.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Aug 30, 2013)

Spend the Extra and Get a Microclimate or Habistsat


----------



## Snowman (Aug 30, 2013)

Amazing Amazon said:


> Spend the Extra and Get a Microclimate or Habistsat


Yep. I don't get why people spend so much on snakes and lizards then skimp on something as important as climate control!


----------



## dragon_warrior (Aug 30, 2013)

I use the jet-001 thermostat on two of my enclosures and haven't had any issues other then the fact theyre out by two degrees, I use mine to control a che and heat mat but not bulbs, no matter what you do the more you mess with the bulb the less lifespan it has, I use a 75 watt intense spot bulb in my beardys enclosure and get a max temp of 48 at the end of the day, what's the distance from basking spot to globe, if its over 30cm but under 45 id use 100 watt should be fine if not its only 20 bucks


----------



## reptinate (Sep 1, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Yep. I don't get why people spend so much on snakes and lizards then skimp on something as important as climate control!



Why, what's wrong with the JET-005? I thought it looked like a pretty good quality one. I just hooked one up to my snake enclosure. It's a dimming day/night thermostat, thermometer and timer in one. And it has an alarm and the display looks pretty nice. It's a pretty good price too. I paid $80 for mine.


----------



## danoh (Sep 17, 2013)

*jet 001*



reptinate said:


> Why, what's wrong with the JET-005? I thought it looked like a pretty good quality one. I just hooked one up to my snake enclosure. It's a dimming day/night thermostat, thermometer and timer in one. And it has an alarm and the display looks pretty nice. It's a pretty good price too. I paid $80 for mine.


I have one of these units and it looks good but is there any way to set it up so don't have nite mode as I don't heat at night I keep getting the low temp alarm which is annoying?


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 17, 2013)

danoh said:


> I have one of these units and it looks good but is there any way to set it up so don't have nite mode as I don't heat at night I keep getting the low temp alarm which is annoying?



Can u not set ur night heat and allow for the gradient so it's always in the allowed heat zone?


----------



## zulu (Sep 17, 2013)

Both types are cheap rubbish ,buy something decent at herp shop like a habistat.


----------



## Jacknife (Sep 17, 2013)

danoh said:


> I have one of these units and it looks good but is there any way to set it up so don't have nite mode as I don't heat at night I keep getting the low temp alarm which is annoying?



Just set your night mode temps to 0.
I also had the same problem with the 'low temp' alarm going off at night and driving me insane. To fix this I simply disabled the alarm by holding down the up and down buttons together until 'AL OFF' shows up on the screen.

Also, depending on your setup(wood vs glass), you may not even need a thermostat.
I have my Beardie in a glass 4x2x2 URS terrarium and have a 100w Day globe which, running at full power off thermostat, gives me a basking spot of 45-47 degrees c and a nice thermal gradient...


----------



## reptinate (Sep 17, 2013)

zulu said:


> Both types are cheap rubbish ,buy something decent at herp shop like a habistat.



Why are they "cheap rubbish"? People say it without giving any reasons or examples of why they are. So far mine seems just fine.


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 17, 2013)

reptinate said:


> Why are they "cheap rubbish"? People say it without giving any reasons or examples of why they are. So far mine seems just fine.



Yea I see ur point. And the funny thing is I have seen others say they are great an had no probs with them


----------



## aussie_lad (Sep 21, 2013)

I have the dimmer version and its an absolute piece of crap do not waste your money. I am going to change mine when I have more money. It doesnt even dim the light anymore. I dont use night lights and it constantly flickers on and off when it shouldnt and the alarm goes off until it reaches temp.


----------



## Pon62 (Sep 21, 2013)

aussie_lad said:


> I have the dimmer version and its an absolute piece of crap do not waste your money. I am going to change mine when I have more money. It doesnt even dim the light anymore. I dont use night lights and it constantly flickers on and off when it shouldnt and the alarm goes off until it reaches temp.


I had the day/night dimmer version as well. It worked beautifully for 4-5months and then packed it in. I ended up sending it back and getting a microclimate dimming thermostat. It's not the day night version but its been working fine.


----------

